# Windows 10



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jun 30, 2015)

Today when I started my computer I got a message offering me a free upgrade to Windows 10. 

It is a 3GB download so it amounts to fifteen percent of my monthly data allowance.  

This is the first time I have heard about this version of Windows.  Does anyone here know anything about this version of Windows?  Is this something that I should have?


----------



## crono782 (Jun 30, 2015)

It's just the next version after windows 8. They're offering a free upgrade and that's where that message came from.


----------

